# ok so not a pigeon



## Aias (Nov 9, 2006)

but i would like to introduce you to Miso, aka squinty, aka mr. magoo, the newest cat in the house.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Aias, Mr. Magoo is a charmer, just love that face! Ah, the way he has his eyes
in that picture, is he giving a tea-leef reading or what?  

fp


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Looks like my Tiger.
What a sweet face.

Reti


----------



## sabina (Mar 11, 2006)

This is the cat that was caught in the ceiling at my work. She was trapped and then brought here...and we were planning to find a home for her...and umm, she's still here.  

Sabina

P.S. I took about 10 pictures of her, and EVERY time, she closed her eyes when the flash went off.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Lovely cat! My Shadow does the same .. she has gorgeous, big, green, round eyes .. but in every picture .. she's a squinty eyed feline.

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WHAT a CUTIE TABBY!!! I, of course, AM partial to cats from waaay back!  

Well, gee, guys, I close MY eyes too when a FLASH goes off in front of my face!  One has to protect that night vision y'know!!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

She is beautiful, seems to be saying "this is the life"!

Cynthia


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Now you guys know you're going to have to keep this beauty. One more just won't make any difference. He is really pretty with great markings.



PS - Is it a girl or boy?


----------



## Aias (Nov 9, 2006)

she is quite the character, terrorizing the other cats even though she is half their size. she has to be put in the "time-out" room a few times a day or has to wear her lamp shade (she just got neutered) a few days ago.

she bit me 3 times and my hand almost fell off. but... she is cute.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Aias said:


> she is cute the character, terrorizing the other cats even though she is half their size. she has to be put in the "time-out" room a few times a day or has to wear her lamp shade (she just got neutered) a few days ago.
> 
> she bit me 3 times and my hand almost fell off. but... she is cute.


Hi Aias,

What a pretty cat, and looks quite relaxed and at ease. Is the cat boy or girl, I'm confused...because of the neutering mentioned?


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

can be confusing...

Spay - usually used for queens (females)

Neuter - usually used for toms (males)

I hope you are up to date on your Tetanus shots, Aias!  Cat bites can be nasty...

BTW, SOUNDS like a FEMALE to me! I bite when I get "touchy!"


----------



## Aias (Nov 9, 2006)

you are right mr. squeaks, definitely a female!
oh yes i am caught up on my tetanus shots. spay neuter i always forget which is which!


----------



## Aias (Nov 9, 2006)

here she is bothering akira who was taking a nap and is a little shocked about the whole thing: 










last photo i promise.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

LOL!! Do I know THAT look! See it around here often! With three cats, there's always some action going on!! Two females and 1 male!

VERY NICE PICTURES! I'd like to see more...


----------



## Heather-Mole (May 16, 2006)

Very Very Cute And Very Very Shiny 

Lovely Pics Aias And I Would Love To See More Also 

P.S Akira Is Very Pretty Too


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

You will probably always have some dissention with two females. Gypsy and Twiggy get "into it" every so often, usually at the instigation of Twiggy! Twiggy and Timmy are brother and sister but Gypsy thinks Timmy is her kitten! Those two have really bonded.

BTW, Ms. Magoo (Mis*a*?) is a prime example of a Mackeral Tabby. Looking down on her from above, you can see the "spine" of the fish all the way down her back with the "rib bones" branching off. 

There is a Classic Tabby with a "butterfly" pattern on the sides. All Tabbies have an "M" on their forehead to a greater or lesser degree/distinction.

Those Tabby patterns can be really outstanding!

Hugs and Scritches to all!


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

thats interesting, Mr. Squeaks, i didnt know that.
AND that is such a cute picture Sabina!! she is QUITE the little troublemaker!
did the vet say how old she is?


----------



## sabina (Mar 11, 2006)

No we forgot to ask. 

Miso is VERY bad. Our big cat Zuni is afraid to leave the bed or her hideaway on top of the bureau, she is so afraid of being terrorized by the small evil one. Same with Akira, both cats are basically in hiding, despite the fact they're both twice the size. Miso even comes after them when they're in the litterbox! That is really below the belt!! I don't know, if this keeps up, we may have to find her a new home. It seems unfair for our other cats to be so terrorized in their old age. Aias' Akira is 16 and my Zuni is 13, wait no 14! (My cat who died 2 yrs ago who I told you about, his name was Akira too coincidentally.)
Miso is very cute though! It is her saving grace for now!


----------



## Pixy (Mar 29, 2005)

how do you get a pic that big?


----------

